# Risk Calculator



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Feeling brave?

http://www.ubble.co.uk/

"Risk of dying in the next 5 years"

(I'm part of the Biobank cohort)

:tiphat:


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

get partway through and comes up "internal server error."


----------



## Figleaf (Jun 10, 2014)

I saw that in the Guardian the other day. Had to fib about my age as I'm not 40 yet. I got an ubble age of 22 and my chance of dying in the next five years was either 0.1 or 0.01. (Decimal points confuse me, but it was less than one anyway.)

I hope they have some kind of helpline or useful advice for people who are given a really scary result!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

It seems I will die tomorrow. It has been fun. Adieux.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Interesting. I'm 58 and heart attack survivor:

1. Your Ubble age is 51 years (50 to 53 years)

This means that your risk of dying in the next five years is equivalent to the average risk for men aged 51 in the UK.

2. Your five-year risk of dying is 2.3%.

Hm.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Florestan said:


> get partway through and comes up "internal server error."


I hope my heart won't send me a similar alert any time soon. :lol:


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Dear Art, I see we don't have the same result. Nevertheless, you will die tomorrow. See you in (delete as appropriate) Hell/Paradise/Your local social benefits office/at a concert featuring John Cage's 4'33".


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

TalkingHead said:


> It seems I will die tomorrow. It has been fun. Adieux.


Would you prefer to be called existentially challenged, vitality-challenged or differently alive?


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

On reflection, I do prefer "existentially challenged" to the other options. It is as true today as it will be tomorrow !!


----------



## Guest (Jun 4, 2015)

Yay I'm 9 years younger than my birth cert says I am!
"Your five-year risk of dying is 1.4%"


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Ok it worked this time. I was rated 2 years younger than I am and have a 3.3% chance of dying. Probably didn't help that I had to say I had had a serious illness, at least the doctor told me that pneumonia is serious.

Going back in and pretending I didn't have pneumonia makes it rate me 8 years younger with only a 1.9% chance of death.


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

1.3% chance of dying in the next five years.

My UbbLE age is four years less than my actual age. I don't drive, I don't smoke 

and I listen to classical music, that's got to make you live longer doesn't it?


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

As long as it's not atonal!


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

dogen said:


> As long as it's not atonal!


But atonality doesn't exist. I hear Schoenberg, Boulez and traffic noise as tonal.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

I've trolled my own thread.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm exactly my age but there's a 13% chance that I've been dead since 1987.. :scold:

How come these kinds of web-surveys never a investigate Your psychological age, my experience is that it is an equally important factor to life longevity as are any physical factor!

/ptr


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I'm too young for this by 26 years, but I thought I might see what result I got. Apparently, I'm 44, and have a 1.2% chance of dying in the next five years.


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

I then put in all the worst possible answers to see what would happen, and was told that I was 89 years old and had a 64.6% chance of dying in the next five years. Then I tried the best answers, and was told I was 27 and had a 0.2% risk of dying.


----------



## Azol (Jan 25, 2015)

I have a 1 of 100 chance of dying in next 5 years.

So, if I die, at least I would save other 99 people, which is a pretty heroic deed in my book


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

ptr said:


> I'm exactly my age but there's a 13% chance that I've been dead since 1987.. :scold:
> 
> How come these kinds of web-surveys never a investigate Your psychological age, my experience is that it is an equally important factor to life longevity as are any physical factor!
> 
> /ptr


The research/data behind this (UK Biobank) is physical info eg BP, bone density, biochem info etc. (I know cos I'm one of the guinea pigs!)

http://www.ukbiobank.ac.uk/about-biobank-uk/


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

My UbbLE age is five years below my real age & I have 3% chance of dying in the next five years.

Of course, if I keep sitting around doing internet quizzes, the odds will shorten...

(I am surprised by how few questions they ask. Oughtn't they to ask about weight, about how much exercise one takes, about sleep, eating & drinking habits, and 'other things'?)


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Hmm! Almost like one of my FB quizzes.

If I think my health is good, I gain a year; if my health is fair I lose 3 years; if my health is excellent I gain two years. This despite major surgery and high blood pressure.

Moral - be optimistic about your health and live longer.

Interestingly althoigh it says" To see the associations of specific questions in the Risk Calculator with risk of dying, click here.", it doesn't work - you only get the risk calculator.


----------



## Guest (Jun 5, 2015)

Ingélou said:


> (I am surprised by how few questions they ask. Oughtn't they to ask about weight, about how much exercise one takes, about sleep, eating & drinking habits, and 'other things'?)


You'd think so, but I'm minded to think they know what they're up to. Who'd have thought of number of cars as being an affluence check?

I did have an email from Biobank asking for details of my eating in terms of recent meal constituents.


----------



## Ilarion (May 22, 2015)

ptr said:


> How come these kinds of web-surveys never a investigate Your psychological age, my experience is that it is an equally important factor to life longevity as are any physical factor!
> 
> /ptr


Psychological age...Definitely a factor in human longevity.


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

ptr said:


> I'm exactly my age


Now that's a remarkable coincidence!


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Hah. Not living in the UK and being older than 70... the result is that the age is +7 - which is my actual age - and a 25.6% chance of dieing within 5 years. I don't expect to live that long anyway...


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

Taggart said:


> If I think my health is good, I gain a year; if my health is fair I lose 3 years; if my health is excellent I gain two years. This despite major surgery and high blood pressure.
> 
> Moral - be optimistic about your health and live longer.


And if you answer "no" to doctor has told you you have cancer/diabetes, it improves your result.

Moral - your doctor should hide your cancer and diabetes from you. 

Anyway, my Ubble age is 12 years below my real age. I'm sure it will catch up soon.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Ukko said:


> Hah. Not living in the UK and being older than 70... the result is that the age is +7 - which is my actual age - and a 25.6% chance of dieing within 5 years. I don't expect to live that long anyway...


I hope you're wrong! :tiphat:


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Ingélou said:


> I hope you're wrong! :tiphat:


Those of us who are moderately bored (and uncomfortable) with this life, and entertain the possibility (say at odds of better than 1 in 3) of an interesting and not unpleasant next life - may figure that 5 more years is plenty.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

I am my age I guess.


----------

